# [Xorg 7.1 + NVidia] Vive le ~x86 !

## Possum

En gros tout est dans le titre  :Smile: 

Donc comme vous l'avez compris, je suis en ~x86 et je viens de comprendre que c'était pas pour tout de suite que je pourrais emerger la dernière version de xorg. Soit. Vous me direz, benh y' plus qu'a revenir aux drivers nvidia de x et se passer de la 3D. Oué.. mais comment je fais pour Never WInter Nights moi ?

Rajoutons à ça que ça fait un bon moment que j'ai pas fait de mise à jour... Et oui, je n'ai même pas encore installé gcc-4.  Et j'ai pas moins de 286 packages à mettre à jour !  (J'avoue que vu le boucan que fait ma machine, me lancer dans un emerge -e world après l'emerge de gcc, ça me fait un peu ch***, mais passons)

Donc, la question, à votre avis:

- je masque chaque paquet de xorg à la mano pour pouvoir faire mon emerge -u world tranquille et je surveille les mises à jour des drivers Nvidia jusqu'à leur compatibilité avec la nouvelle structure de xorg ? (Putain, y'en a des palettes à masquer !)

- ou je décide de me passer tant bien que mal de l'accélération vidéo et tant pis pour moi ? (Mais euh, mes jeux et screensavers qui demandent la 3D !!!)

- ou je reviens en stable ? Tout aussi long l'attente et la recompilation de moult packages en versions inférieures.... Et vu la difficulté pour revenir en stable même avec le script magique, et vu ma chance légendaire....

- ou je reinstalle tout ? Alors là, c'est un truc à encore avoir une machine inutilisable pendant un bon moment !

Bref, je me tâte, j'arrive pas à me décider. Et ça me gonfle. Alors, chers amis, je sollicite votre grande expérience pour m'aider à me décider  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Je dirai plutôt la première solution : masque Xorg 7.1 et fait un emerge -auDN world.

La liste à masquer pour t'aider :

```
>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.4.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.2.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.6.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.1-r1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.0

>=media-libs/mesa-6.5

>=x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5
```

(je la sors souvent cette liste je trouve ^^)

Et sinon une Gentoo ~x86, vaut mieux la tenir à jour au moins une fois par semaine, ça fait moins gros les mises à jour  :Smile:  (moi c'est une fois ou deux par jour ^^).

----------

## titoucha

Si tu ne fais pas souvent de mise à jour  il aurait-été préférable de rester en x86 et de démasquer seulement les ebuilds que tu as besoin en instable, de cette manière tu as beaucoup moin de maj.

PS: tu as la possibilité de stabiliser ton système et de le faire passer petit à petit en stable  en suivant ce post. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-450068.html

----------

## Possum

Il fut un temps où je faisais bien plus souvent des mises à jour... Environ 1 fois par semaine d'ailleurs.

Et je suis passé à l'unstable pour plusieurs raisons... En particulier à force de voir mon /etc/portage/packages.keyword devenir de plus en plus chargé. Déjà que je me prends la tête avec le package.use... Je suis passé à l'unstable pour des raisons précises et pesées à l'époque. Qui, même si elles ne s'appliquent plus forcément aujourd'hui étaient à l'époque plutôt valables.

Benh oui, des fois, la vraie vie reprend le dessus et la machine on l'oublie pour l'allumer 1 fois de temps en temps sans avoir envie de passer 3 heures devant à faire de l'administration. C'est bizarre, quand on a un boulot, une femme et un chat, certaines choses deviennent beaucoup moins prioritaires  :Wink: 

Quand à stabiliser avec le script, je l'ai bien vu le thread, vu que j'en parle même dans mon premier post pour ce thread :p Mais quelque chose me dit que c'est loin d'être la panacée. D'autant plus que j'ai déjà eu quelques surprises il y a bien longtemps en voulant repasser de ~x86 à stable.

Donc, à priori, je vais masquer X. Mouais, pourquoi pas. J'y pensais, mais vu le nombre de packages... Qqpart, le package monolithique avait au moins un avantage :p

----------

## pynux

heu je suis en " ~amd64 " et j'ai bien Xorg 7.1 avec NVIDIA par contre l'avant derniere version de NVIDIA 'la 7XXX pas la 8XXX)

voir le screenshot : http://www.tvdunet.com/~upload/nvidia.png

----------

## Ey

 *pynux wrote:*   

> heu je suis en " ~amd64 " et j'ai bien Xorg 7.1 avec NVIDIA par contre l'avant derniere version de NVIDIA 'la 7XXX pas la 8XXX)
> 
> voir le screenshot : http://www.tvdunet.com/~upload/nvidia.png

 

Oui mais as-tu l'accélération 3D ?

glxinfo |grep -i rendering

PS : de toute façon pour une 5200 la différence ne sera pas aussi sensible que pour une 7900GTX...

----------

## pynux

oui j'ai l'acceleration 3D car je joue aussi (si tu vois mes icones en haut)

: direct rendering: Yes

heu sinon la difference se ressent beaucoup entre X11 6.8 et X11 7.1

la version X11 7.1 est beaucoup plus rapide

----------

## titoucha

 *Possum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Benh oui, des fois, la vraie vie reprend le dessus et la machine on l'oublie pour l'allumer 1 fois de temps en temps sans avoir envie de passer 3 heures devant à faire de l'administration. C'est bizarre, quand on a un boulot, une femme et un chat, certaines choses deviennent beaucoup moins prioritaires 
> 
> 

 

MDR

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Possum wrote:*   
> 
> Benh oui, des fois, la vraie vie reprend le dessus et la machine on l'oublie pour l'allumer 1 fois de temps en temps sans avoir envie de passer 3 heures devant à faire de l'administration. C'est bizarre, quand on a un boulot, une femme et un chat, certaines choses deviennent beaucoup moins prioritaires 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Impossible !!  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Possum wrote:*   

> C'est bizarre, quand on a un boulot, une femme et un chat, certaines choses deviennent beaucoup moins prioritaires 

 

Ben, plains-toi : moi j'en ai deux (de chats  :Wink:  ). Le problème c'est pas les chats mais la femme :

"Où elles sont les mimines, tu leur a donné à manger; tu penseras à leurs acheter du sheba ou du filet de boeuf ? Bon, fait 30° mais on va fermer la porte pour les empêcher de passer la nuit dehors" ...)

Je les adore mes chats.

Ma femme aussi (je l'adore).

Et ça ne m'empêche pas de --sync-er à tout va (ça calme  :Laughing:  )

Sinon, j'ai fait une tentative vers xorg-7.1. J'ai eu 2 gros problèmes :

- nv me fout le boxon dans firefox  :Sad:  en désactivant l'accélération, ça va mieux mais qu'est-ce que c'est leeeeeeeent !  :Sad: 

Bon, j'ai bien trouvé 2 ou 3 pistes (cairo, pango ..) mais ça ne me tentait pas des masses ...

- ma Logitech MX1000 n'est plus reconnue. Ouais, bon, je vous entends : la config de "evdev" (man evdev) a changé et il ne reconnait plus autre chose que "event*" pour le paramètre "device".

J'ai bien la souris de ma graphire mais moi, je veux ma MX1000, na!

Pour "nv", ça aurait encore été acceptable mais pour ma souris, j'ai eu beau essayer toutes les solutions renvoyées par gougueule : nada  :Sad: 

Alors, moi aussi : masking 7.1, emerge world et attending de voir venir ...

(PS : dans mon avatar, c'est "Caramelle" : un cas !  :Smile:  )

----------

## PabOu

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Et je suis passé à l'unstable ... en voulant repasser de ~x86 à stable.

 

Je vais casser un mythe... et pour certains, je vais démarrer un troll, mais là n'est pas la question.

Avec Gentoo, nous ne sommes PAS sous debian. Il n'y a pas de stable et unstable ici.

Il y a ARCH et ~ARCH.

Et (là ou vient le "troll"), ARCH n'est pas plus stable que ~ARCH (et je pourrais même dire que ~ARCH n'est pas plus instable que ARCH).

----------

## pynux

heu aucun blem chez moi

un pti screenshot de ut2004 : http://www.tvdunet.com/~upload/ut2004.png

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a ARCH et ~ARCH. 

 

= STABLE et TESTING  

 :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Et (là ou vient le "troll"), ARCH n'est pas plus stable que ~ARCH (et je pourrais même dire que ~ARCH n'est pas plus instable que ARCH).

 

On joue sur les mots, là. Mais c'est bien le propre du troll !  :Wink: 

Fondamentalement, je dirais que le principe est le même sous debian et gentoo : il y a bel et bien du "stable" et du "unstable" sur les 2 distribs.

La différence, je crois, c'est que chez deb, ces notions sont des postulats de la religion et nécessitent des pow-pow à n'en plus finir pour déterminer ce qui est stable ou pas.

Chez gentoo, la distinction est plus relative et laissée à l'appréciation du développeur.

On peut certes critiquer les différentes approches mais n'empêche : chacune de ces distribs respecte à la lettre son propre cahier des charges :

- debian : solide comme du roc au risque de ne pas toujours être très moderne. L'instable est réservé aux fêlés, ou du moins à des utilisateurs sérieusement avertis..

- gentoo : ok, même en stable ça plante quelquefois mais avec l'avantage d'être à la pointe des dernières nouveautés !

Et en "unstable" (~ARCH), faut assurer un peu mais ce n'est pas nécessairement hors de portée du n00b un peu sérieux (bah oui, s'pas, il pourra toujours compter sur un forum convivial et empressé  :Wink:   :Laughing:  )

Ce qui est intéressant, c'est surtout de pouvoir jongler (presque) sans limites entre l'"ARCH" et l'"~ARCH". 

Ce n'est peut-être pas si évident chez debian.

----------

## Ey

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Et (là ou vient le "troll"), ARCH n'est pas plus stable que ~ARCH (et je pourrais même dire que ~ARCH n'est pas plus instable que ARCH).

 

Je crois que tu n'as pas bien saisi ce qu'est un paquet stable ou instable. La notion de stable/instable sur un ebuild/paquet debian porte beaucoup plus sur la stabilité de la version du paquet/ebuild que sur l'application qu'il va te mettre à disposition. Si tu veux du code instable, il faut récupérer une version de développement ou une beta. Pourtant des versions parfaitement stable d'un point de vue applicatif sont en ~arch pour une raison très simple : le maintainer n'a pas encore fini de paufiner son ebuild ou se pose des problèmes de compatibilité, ou encore hésite à passer à la version suivante de l'application. Bref tout ça pour dire que les ebuilds en ~arch sont effectivement assez instable dans le sens où ils changent beaucoup plus souvent que les ebuilds arch.

----------

## titoucha

Si tu a 4 chats comme moi et que tu ne veux pas passer ta journée à compiler   :Twisted Evil:   alors tu restes en ARCH  et tu passes que quelques ebuilds de programmes intéressants en ~ARCH

PS: le chat de mon avatar c'est Hercule et c'est aussi un vrai cas.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zoltic

Pour en revenir au sujet de départ, et pour ne pas entrer dans la polémique, je me dois de vous informer que "stable" ou "unstable", "x86" ou "~x86" rien ne change.

Les nvidia-drivers / nvidia-glx sont INCOMPATIBLES avec la dernière version "x86" de xorg-server.

Contrairement à Possum je suis resté én "x86" pour toutes les applications dont la version "~x86" n'apporte pas d'avantage majeur, et j'ai le même problème.

hamster ~ $ emerge -pv nvidia-glx

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r7)

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r7  0 kB

Quant aux nvidia-drivers, (masqués par ~x86 en standard), même si on les démasque on a le même résultat.

Merci donc à Pierreg pour sa liste, même si ça va demander pas mal de boulot.

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> - gentoo : ok, même en stable ça plante quelquefois mais avec l'avantage d'être à la pointe des dernières nouveautés !

 

J'espère que tu plaisantes! Gentoo stable est à la rue! T'as vu le temps qu'il a fallu pour KDE 3.5??? Et GCC4 ???

Oui je sais que c'est plus critique de stabiliser GCC du fait que c'est une distri sources, mais la stable n'est pas du tout à la pointe des dernières nouveautés!

----------

## ryo-san

```
"stable" ou "unstable", "x86" ou "~x86"
```

si un chat est un chat , alors x86 = ARCH  et ~x86 = TESTING.

J'y vois aussi une grande difference.

La croyance Gentoo = Bleeding edge n'est pas vraiement fondée , les distros telles que ubuntu ou surtout fedora core ont un train d'avance ( cf la premiere demo de xgl par exemple ), alors passer en testing donne un petit coup de pouce a notre chère distro.

----------

## man in the hill

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> "stable" ou "unstable", "x86" ou "~x86"
> ```
> ...

 

Cela fait plus de 4 mois que je tourne avec Xgl et dès qu'il y a des choses intéressantes les gentooistes sont tjrs les premiers à faire des wikis , des overlays pour nous permettre d'être tjrs au rendez-vous (fait un tour ds le Unsupported Software). Pour moi, gentoo unstable c'est du pur stable et c'est quand tu vas jouer avec les overlays et les cvs que tu risques de sérieusement mettre tes mains ds le cambouis et tu te rends compte du travail de compatibilité que les dev  font pour faire tourner la distro...

Les dev de gentoo sont assez sage car unstable ne veut pas du tout dire que tu vas prendre d'énorme risques car un gros travail en amont est effectué...Je crois que c'est pour cela qu'il y a eu un besoin de créer des overlays et qu'il y a des eclass pour utiliser les cvs car ils savent que dès que tu commences à t'habituer à une distrib qui utilise directement  les sources et que gcc devient un nom familier , la tentation est trop grande d'aller chercher les sources toutes fraîches pour les compiler...  

On ne peut pas dire que gentoo est en retard ou autre bla-bla-bla, tous les outils sont dispo pour que chacun puisse avoir ce qu'il veut et c'est la puissance de gentoo une distro complètement transformable selon le goût du user...

                                                                     @+

----------

## titoucha

Je ne rajoute qu'une chose +1   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> On ne peut pas dire que gentoo est en retard ou autre bla-bla-bla...

 

ah...

et pourtant temet fais une bonne remarque juste au dessus de mon precedent post.

Il est evident que la nature de la distro (source) est moins evidente a stabiliser, mais il y a vraiment beaucoup d'ecart entre le moment ou on commence a voir le bout d'une nouveauté (masked ou testing), et ou l'on peut l'utiliser(arch), pendant que chez les autres on l'utilise pleinement.

Ce n'est pas pour me deranger , perso j'en ai rien a faire.Mais il faut rester objectif , j'aime ma gentoo , j'en connais les avantages ET les inconvenients.

Il y a aussi le fait que chez gentoo , on developpe pas le linux de demain ,on developpe gentoo , c'est tout, ce qui deja bien.Mais les innovations viennent donc de chez fedora , suse ou ubuntu, ce qui nous crée le leger decalage dont je parlais,

J'essaye de garder les yeux ouverts et la "gueguerre ma distro c'est la plus mieux", ne m'interesse pas.

----------

## Ey

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> Il y a aussi le fait que chez gentoo , on developpe pas le linux de demain ,on developpe gentoo , c'est tout, ce qui deja bien.Mais les innovations viennent donc de chez fedora , suse ou ubuntu, ce qui nous crée le leger decalage dont je parlais,
> 
> J'essaye de garder les yeux ouverts et la "gueguerre ma distro c'est la plus mieux", ne m'interesse pas.

 

Euh les innovations de chez fedora, suse et ubuntu c'est quoi au juste ? Prendre l'utilisateur pour un con et le laisser dans un monde windows like ?

Je serais curieux de savoir ce que tu considères de si innovant dans ces distros...

----------

## kopp

Ce qu'il veut dire, c'est qu'ils travaillent beaucoup à l'intégration et aux développement de nouvelles technologies et à leur promotion. Novell a fait de gros efforts avec Xgl et en a fait beaucoup de pub (si tu te souviens bien, c'est juste après la présentation de Novell que tous l'engouement autour de Xgl a commencé) Bref, ces distributions travaillent à l'évolution de Linux à leur manière, mais si c'est comme tu le dis Windows like (à l'exception d'être libre, ce qui fait une grande différence). Il ne me semble pas que Gentoo bosse beaucoup pour l'avancement du reste du monde Linux

----------

## ryo-san

je ne parle pas de l'utilisation de la distro mais du travail des devs.

alors exemple:

Xgl est-elle une innovation ? je pense que oui.Est-ce que l'on peut attribuer le travail effectué aux devs gentoo ?

Non.

edit: grilled par kopp  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

Tout ça c'est gentilment hors sujet.

Le modèle de Novel et co n'a absoluement rien a voir avec une distro communautaire comme gentoo. Il est évident que les gens qui participent à gentoo ne vont pas déléguer leur participation dans gentoo sur d'autres applications. Si ils veulent contribuer à X.org, KDE, ... ils le font directement, et comme ils ne touchent de toute façon pas un sallaire de Gentoo, ils ne risquent pas d'être payé par gentoo pour bosser sur d'autres applis...

----------

## Ey

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> je ne parle pas de l'utilisation de la distro mais du travail des devs.
> 
> alors exemple:
> 
> Xgl est-elle une innovation ? je pense que oui.Est-ce que l'on peut attribuer le travail effectué aux devs gentoo ?
> ...

 

cf mon post. Les devs gentoo quand ils contribuent à une appli ne mettent pas le tag gentoo dessus parce qu'ils ne sont pas payé par gentoo, c est la seule vraie différence.

EDIT : surtout que je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il s'agisse des devs de la distrib qui ait bossé sur Xgl, mais plutôt des devs beaucoup plus spécialisés. Par contre oui Novel a financé le devel de Xgl. Ca veut juste dire que les devels de Xgl n'ont pas bossé pro-bono contrairement à d'autres.

EDIT2 : si vous voulez hériger un altar, commencez par google au passage c'est probablement eux qui financent le plus de devels... Moi perso ça ne me fait ni chaud ni froid...

----------

## kopp

Je critique pas le travail des développeurs Gentoo, mais comme tu dis, ils ne sont pas payés ! C'est toute la différence, le fait de pouvoir s'offrir des développeurs permet à Novell est autre de se constituer une force de développement qu'ils peuvent concentrer sur des points autres que la distribution même. ça gentoo ne peut pas se le permettre, les développeurs participent à ce qu'ils veulent. En ce sens, Gentoo comme organisation ne fait pas avancer Linux en général, ce qui ne veut pas dire que ses développeurs n'y participent pas !

----------

## man in the hill

Si Gentoo n'est pas une innovation...  :Rolling Eyes:  . Gentoo en existant à fait bouger GNu/Linux,  elle est jeune, n'a aucun milliardaire ou entreprise en coulisse et son but n'est pas de concurrencer windows...même si elle devient abordable...Et je me répète , il y a toutes sortes de possibiltés grâce à la communauté pour installer toutes les dernières nouveautés, pour moi le travail est fournit même si ce n'est pas officiel...En parlant d'Xgl, je ne pense que les devs des autres distros ont faits quoique ce soit ds le developpement de ce serveur puisque c'était un projet de chez novell(entreprise) avec le code fermé , ils essais juste de l'intégrer mais Coffee-Buzz  et sa team font de même.. . 

Après tu peux comparer GNu/Linux au logiciels proprio...qui ont des gros projets d'innovations...qui ont du mal à sortir d'ailleurs...C'est vrai que novell nous a sortie un petit bijou que l'on aurait peut-être pas eu de suite mais le chemin était tracé...Tout cela est une question de renouvellement, de motivation des gens compétents et convaincus qui choisissent de donner un peu de leurs temps pour nous sortir des milliers lignes de codes...En espérant que ça dure...Que cela soit packagé par les dev officieux ou non , tout est dispo...avec un beau howto ds un wiki...

                                                                                  @+

----------

## guilc

Pour l'apport de Gentoo a la communauté OpenSource, y a qu'a voir la quantité phénoménale de patches remontés aux auteurs de logiciels, parceque c'est une distro source, et que faire compiler un paquet sans erreur est parfois un challenge a réussir le plus souvent possible...

----------

## titoucha

+1

Dernièrement il y avait andrew morton qui se plaignait que les dev payés par les grosses boites ne cherchaient plus à débugés, ils n'étaient pas payés pour ça !!! et en therme de visibilité c'est moin voyant que Xgl et consort, par contre le débuggage et les patchs il faut bien que quelqu'un se les tappe et c'est nettement moin glorieux mais tout aussi indispenssable, voire plus.

En plus les dev Gentoo ont développé pas mal d'outils que même d'autres distribs nous envient.

Pour moi quand une de ces grosses boites "donnent" quelque chose à la communauté je suis sur mes gardes, surtout novell.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Possum

Quand je vous dis que la machine n'est plus ma priorité  :Smile: 

Voilà, je trouve le temps de répondre.

Je ne pensais vraiment pas lancer sans le vouloir un grand débat sur "stable / pas stable / non ! on dit ARCH / gentoo != debian" ou la dérive sur est-ce bien que les devels soient payés ou pas  :Smile: 

Notre monde à l'avantage d'être libre, donc, si on préfère que les packages soient développés par des gens payés, on peut se tourner vers Mandriva & Co en achetant les boîtes et pourquoi pas le support (Faut bien les payer non ces développeurs ?).

Si les développeurs ont la chance d'être payé pour ce qu'ils font, tant mieux pour eux. Si de grosses boites subventionnent le développement (Google ou IBM par ex), tant mieux, tant que ça reste open-source, ça ne peut pas nuire à l'ensemble de notre monde / modèle économique libre / liberté de penser et tout ce qui s'en suit.

Je me poserai bien plus de questions si tout devenait à l'instar des pilotes NVidia ou ATI closed-source. A ce moment là, on perdra notre âme. Autant repasser sous Windows ! (Bon, il est vrai que le Mac me tente, mais ça c'est autre chose :p ). Tant que 99,999999999% des progs qu'on utilise sont libres, youpie.

Quoiqu'il en soit, merci pour les réponses. Je vais donc masquer X  :Smile:  Puis après on verra  :Smile:  De toute manière, si je pète tout, j'arriverai bien à me démerder, pis ça sera l'occaze de revenir en "stable".

PS: quand je dis stable ou unstable, je me réfère à l'ensemble de la distribution. Je me contrefiche de savoir que tel ou tel package est dit stable par son mainteneur / créateur / développeur. Si le paquet en question n'est pas dispo en standard quand on est pas en ~ARCH / instable / cooker / testing, c'est que c'est pas stable pour la distro. Donc par extension, tout ce qui n'est pas stable est instable  :Smile: 

----------

